# nero showtime 3 and nero 7.7.5.1 problem



## Shasta (Feb 12, 2007)

hi 
i just installed nero 7.7.5.1 a few days ago. before that i was using the original nero 7 applications which was working perfectly fine. 
but this update is causing two problems. the new nero showtime is unable to play dvds. gives this error message upon inserting a dvd
Internal error. Cannot build graph. The application may be installed incorrectly
the previous showtime version was playing dvds perfectly. i've uninstalled and reinstalled the whole nero application but to no avail.
the second problem is with writing cds. the new nero application is unable to write cd rs (though it is writing perfectly in cd-rws) . the burn process just ends abruptly. there was no such problem in the previous version which i had.
plz hellp


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 12, 2007)

Are you trying to install pirated version? If that is the case, then it is expected. I suggest you stick to Original Nero 7 version which you have rather than going for pirated version.

One more thing...just check out whether free upgrades are available for version 7.


----------



## Shasta (Feb 12, 2007)

no it is not pirated and another thing it is working absolutely fine on my laptop.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 12, 2007)

Shasta said:
			
		

> no it is not pirated and another thing it is working absolutely fine on my laptop.



That implies, it is codec problem. 
Download MPEG-2 CODEC . It is required for DVD playback.

You can also install Free K-lite Codec Pack for all codec related problems.


----------



## Shasta (Feb 12, 2007)

i've installed that codec but still the same problem persists.
and it's not codec problem coz i've not installed anything other than this application (nero) on my laptop. but there it's working fine
__________
well i've now installed the older version of nero but strangely now even that is giving the same error message. 
any solutions to this error message

Internal error. Cannot build graph. The application may be installed incorrectly


----------



## n2casey (Feb 12, 2007)

Try to install Nero Show Time again.


----------



## Shasta (Feb 12, 2007)

i've done all that but of no use.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 12, 2007)

Try enabling Nero filters. To do this, 

Start > Run > *regsvr32 "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\DSFilter\NeAudio.ax 
*
Start > Run > *regsvr32 "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\DSFilter\NeVideo.ax
*
Source


----------



## Shasta (Feb 12, 2007)

done that . still the problem is there. 
any other solution?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 12, 2007)

Hmm...It's better you perform a clean uninstall of Nero 7:
* Download: *General-CleanTool.zip
Cleaning info

After this, install Nero again. If problem persists, then install the codec that i mentioned above and restart PC.

Then try running Nero Show time.


----------



## Shasta (Feb 12, 2007)

well i've done this also. still the same old problem.
something else ?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 12, 2007)

Problem existing even after clean uninstall & reinstall? Did you do the things correctly as I said? Now again try solution in #8 of my post.
Hope it works.


----------



## Shasta (Feb 13, 2007)

okay i tried it again . but result the same. nothing changed.

anything else u can tell


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 13, 2007)

Can you provide a snap-shot of the error message now?


----------



## Shasta (Feb 13, 2007)

well i m not quite sure how wud i do that.

can u tell me abt a free software that does almost every thing that nero does. like write cd to cd , dvd to dvd , data cd , data dvd , mp3 etc.

in short a free optical disc authoring software.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 13, 2007)

It is easy to take snap-shot. Press "Print Screen" in the keyboard. Then open MS-Paint. Press "CTRL V". Then "save as" jpg image. 
Attach that image file here. You can also upload the image to image hosting websites like "www.photobucket.com" and copy paste the link here.
__________
And regarding free burning software, you can download free version...
*CDBurnerXP Pro*


----------



## Shasta (Feb 13, 2007)

i've read that cd burner xp pro cannot copy disc to disc. is it true?

i've taken the snapshot . this is the link

*s148.photobucket.com/albums/s27/shastasharma/?action=view&current=untitled1.jpg

just click on the image once to get bigger picture . i hope u can help now.


----------



## s_aerin (Feb 22, 2007)

installation problem probably.


----------

